# Hammer time?



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone actually still shoot traditional hammer grip slingshots anymore, either as there main slingshot or just on occasion. 
Besides Roger Henry style pistol grips that force the wrist straight or any type of starship or arrow shooter as well.
Just wondering how popular it is as you don't see many nowadays 
Thanks guys
All the best...

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe this is a dumb question but aren't pistol grip and hammer grip frames two of the same ?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question but aren't pistol grip and hammer grip frames two of the same ?


In my opinion I think of hammer grip being a broken wrist so a straight up fork were the wrist has to be...








Almost as if you were making a fist where as pistol grip the handle of the slingshot is canted to allow the wrist to stay straighter and stronger...








I don't have a pistol grip slingshot but you get the idea (I hope) 
Hope this clears up my explanation 
Rogers rotating fork style handles I would class as pistol grip on most handles on starship, I excluded slingbows cause they don't interest me much lol

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Stop! Hammer time!
Yeah I shoot hammer. I woulda thought most people did...


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

JediMike said:


> Stop! Hammer time!
> Yeah I shoot hammer. I woulda thought most people did...


I started hammer grip but I haven't shot it in years and years
I have never really seen anyone shoot it on YouTube vids or in person, thought it was getting less popular 
I suppose everyone's natural instinct is to grab a slingshot hammer grip but once they are educated or try fork support or pinch they stay away from it
What slingshot do you shoot jedimike?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

OK, I'd call this a hammer grip, would you ?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> OK, what would you call this frame ?


As your wrist is broken I'd say hammer grip

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Many slingshots posted here are hammer style...many naturals in fact and otherwise. I would not rely on a "poll" on this thread for a true population of hammer holders since out of 200-350 participants logged in daily here and only about 25 -30 actually post. Hammer is all I've ever shot since childhood and adulthood. I made a fame which doubled nicely as pinch and hammer to give pinch grip a fair chance (always wanting to try stuff) but for my musculo-skeletal structure hammer feels best to me. I realize I am in the minority of course (but not caring). It's a simple matter of trying most things and selecting from those things what you like best...that goes for all of life. Right?

The photo is of one I made to use as either pinch or hammer...note the indentations for index finger and thumb on the fork, yet finger grooves for full ergo hammer.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Hammer is all I've ever shot since childhood and adulthood. I made a fame which doubled nicely as pinch and hammer to give pinch grip a fair chance (always wanting to try stuff) but for my musculo-skeletal structure hammer feels best to me. I realize I am in the minority of course (but not caring). It's a simple matter of trying most things and selecting from those things what you like best...that goes for all of life. Right?


Agreed I think your right every one is different whether it's body shape hand size muscle density and mass etc etc etc and opinion also it's what ever you want to do and what feels right, I was just wanting to see how many shoot hammer and if alot if people shoot it on occasion, as I shoot thumb support most of the time but on occasion shoot pinch I was wondering if anyone did the same with hammer grip with a straight up and down frame so the wrist has to be broken, I enjoy hearing people's opinions on stuff and seeing what people shoot with especially

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

this is just one of my hammer grip slingshots

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/21003-hammer-soul/

and these are just a few video with a hammer grip slingshot..











take care

Volp


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

I do!

And i know, that i am not the only one!



Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

An idea I have as to why 10s of 1000s of commercial/mass merchandisers' wire frame slingshots exist in users' hands which are hammers likely is because pinch hold involves hand hits and hammer hold does not. Liability is a huge factor in manufacturing in a law suit hungry world. The average buyer of a commercial wire frame is a novice (I'm the exception and so are others here who have wires and others) and novices are more prone for fork hits and if the hand is low on the frame as in hammer hold it'.s less likely to sustain a hit.

Pinch hold makes sense in that it supports the frame much better, dealing with torque better which is why it's more popular.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> An idea I have as to why 10s of 1000s of commercial/mass merchandisers' wire frame slingshots exist in users' hands which are hammers likely is because pinch hold involves hand hits and hammer hold does not. Liability is a huge factor in manufacturing in a law suit hungry world. The average buyer of a commercial wire frame is a novice (I'm the exception and so are others here who have wires and others) and novices are more prone for fork hits and if the hand is low on the frame as in hammer hold it'.s less likely to sustain a hit.
> 
> Pinch hold makes sense in that it supports the frame much better, dealing with torque better which is why it's more popular.


Correct in also takes alot of the strength of the bands of the forks which means you are able to shape into fork more around the forks and waist of the handle with natural materials more I am talking about, 
I find besides the commercial slingshots there isn't many makers who have hammergrip slingshots for sale and there isn't as much demand for them maybe this is because people don't shoot it occasionally like some switch between pinch and support, so they don't push the boat out and get a custom hammergrip frame where as afew people who shoot support grip have bought pinch frames, I am included where there are still afew who shoot it as there main style there are not that many who occasionally shoot it.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand why more vendors don't offer a more extensive hammer grip line. It is by far the most common type of slingshot among the uninitiated, and I think the easiest introduction to the slingshot world. I've tried them all, and for the past few years hammer grip is all I shoot. Short forks and intuitive grip that's still small enough for the pocket. Make one and I'll buy it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, agreed on all points. It's good for a marketer of custom made slingshots to know the market...just what it's buying and why. On the forums obviously hammer grips don't sell nearly as much as pinch holds and for the reasons we know...pinch supports the forks better. But since many of us don't herniate ourselves pulling really hard bands, hammer is fine for many. Mules are hammer and many naturals I see also...or at least there are no dimples for thumb/forefinger sculpted into the forks.

But it's good to know the market...hammer vs pinch. I was sort of curious too...glad you started the thread but sadly of the 200 some logged on to day, only a few responded.

Each day between 200 and 350 folks are logged onto SSF but only a relative few post or post pictures of their works or acquired frames...or participate in whatever (SSOTM or what not). Most are lurkers of the total members...and many "guests" (non members but lurking on the web site) just hang out rather than member themselves. I hope you can get a count of those who actively use hammer (maybe along with their pinch frames)...just for marketing knowledge and curiosity. Again, thanks for starting the thread.

It was surprising and yet disappointing how few even clicked on my Veteran's Day post. Oh well, I guess I know something....whatever. Sign of the times.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

PrideProducts said:


> What slingshot do you shoot jedimike?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


A fire ant RH (hammer), or (now that I think of it ) a PP scorpion frame (def *not* hammer).


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but with the more recent introduction of the Hammer by Simpleshot as well as the new Poly Tac Hammer and SERE by PP I wonder if more seasoned shooters are enjoying the hammer-grip/pistol grip style? Personally I have have quite a few hammer/pistol grip frames (most of them from Wingshooter) and enjoy shooting them just as much as my pinch grip frames. Really liking the ergos of the Tac Hammer since I got it.


----------



## HurdalikCini (Feb 16, 2017)

Isnt every ttf a hammer grip catty? Im noob in ss world sorry for my ignorance. I mainly use a hammer grip ttf btw


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HurdalikCini said:


> Isnt every ttf a hammer grip catty? Im noob in ss world sorry for my ignorance. I mainly use a hammer grip ttf btw


The term " TTF " is used loosely here . Most guys use it to define how the bands are attached to the forks . A more accurate description would be OTF or outside the forks . A hammer grip can be designed to shoot either OTF or OTT or both .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/


----------



## HurdalikCini (Feb 16, 2017)

treefork said:


> HurdalikCini said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt every ttf a hammer grip catty? Im noob in ss world sorry for my ignorance. I mainly use a hammer grip ttf btw
> ...


Thanks for the explanation and that topic in the link is really helpful. So an ott is possible with hammer grip but is it possible to shoot ttf with the other grip(pinch grip i suppose)?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

HurdalikCini said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > HurdalikCini said:
> ...


Absolutely. You will see lots of pinch grip and thumb brace frames being used in TTF configuration (or as treefork correctly stated "outside the forks"). There are many frames being made that will accommodate whatever style you prefer. Check out the gallery and vendor websites.


----------



## HurdalikCini (Feb 16, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> HurdalikCini said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Will do. I see that the slingshot world has a lot more than it seems as you get into it more. There re lots of ideas and possibilities in my mind that i want to try. Playing with single band thumb shooter design right now. It is ultra compact


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HurdalikCini said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > HurdalikCini said:
> ...


You can shoot TTF or OTT using a hammer grip , pinch grip or thumb support grip .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question but aren't pistol grip and hammer grip frames two of the same ?


No, why?


----------

